# Überlegung Tonteich



## marcus (17. Apr. 2005)

hallo
melde mich seit langer Zeit erste einmal zurück.
Haben Umzug ins Eigenheim nun gut überstanden und nun kommen die ersten Überlegungen betr Teichbau.
was meint ihr zu einem Tonteich?
würde mich über Antworten freuen
gruss marcus   der ohne teich ist :?


----------



## StefanS (17. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Marcus,

ich kann nur angelesenes Wissen weitergeben, kenne auch niemanden, der einen Tonteich besitzt. Aus meiner Sicht gibt es nur wenige Gründe, die für dieses Material sprechen:

1. Man hat keinerlei Probleme bei späterer Entsorgung
2. Evt. bekommt man den Teichrand (Saugsperre) etwas eleganter hin als bei Folie (Fragezeichen).

Gegen Ton spricht:
a. Als Abdichtung ist es nicht "natürlicher" als Folie: Wenn ein Teich nicht auf natürliche Weise entsteht, muss da trennende Material absolut wasserdicht sein: Das gilt für Folie wie Ton, ein natürlicher Wasseraustausch findet nicht statt.
b. Ton ist ein extrem teures Teichbaumaterial, bedingt durch den hohen manuellen Aufwand. Der Teich wird mit Tonziegeln in mindestens zwei Lagen abgedeckt, die anschliessend von Hand verdichtet werden müssen. Dafür benötigt man Profis, die über das nötige Fachwissen und Gerät verfügen. Und die sind teuer.
c. Ton führt - insbesondere bei Fischbesatz - oft zu dauerhaft trübem Wasser (das mag aber ein Problem bei nicht fachgerechter Verlegung sein).
d. Ton ist sehr anfällig gegen Schäden - insbesondere gegen Wurzeldruck.

Die oben genannten Vorteile sind m.E. nicht durchgreifend, weil es heute umweltschonendes Material auch bei der Entsorgung gibt und man mit ein wenig Mühe auch so einen schönen Teichrand hinbekommt. Die Nachteile allerdings sind schon erheblich. 

Ich würde zu Folie greifen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Apr. 2005)

Hi Marcus,

Tonteiche haben sehr viele Nachteile auch wenn behauptet wird die seien umweltfreundlicher als Folienteiche. Eine nur wenige dm dicke Tonschicht ist nie vollständig dicht zu kriegen, da sie schnell von Wurzeln durchbohrt wird und wenn der Wasserspiegel durch Verdunstung absinkt wird der trockenliegende Ton am Rande rissig und damit undicht. Auch kann bei Ton nur ein bestimmtes Teichgefälle gebaut werden ( max. 30cm pro 1m Wandschräge. was bedeutet bei 1m Wassertiefe muß der Teich 8-10m Durchmesser haben da ja noch der ca. 40cm tiefere Aushub für die Tonziegel und Unterbau dazukommt. Bei mir im Nachbarort hat die Untere Naturschutzbehörde auf einen ungenuzten Feld mehrere Amphibienteiche anlegen lassen  , aus Ton, da es ja umweltfreundlich sein sollte. Nur müssen die Amphibien jetzt zwischen __ Disteln, Brenneseln und Gras laichen  , da nach dem ersten Jahr kein Wasser mehr in den Teichen geblieben ist (im Sommer mal trockengefallen, im Winter Eisdruck, und  natürlich keimende Weiden am Uferand). Hätten die Folie verwendet währe wahrscheinlich heute noch Wasser drin (und es währe sicherlich wesentlich billiger gewesen  ).

MfG Frank

MfG Frank


----------



## bonsai (18. Apr. 2005)

Hi Marcus
Ich kenne nur einen relativ kleien Tonteich, ca 20 m², aus der Nachbarschaft. Ist ein reiner Biotopteich ohne Fische, ist dicht, hat aber immer eine leicht milchige Trübung weil immer wieder eimal die Stockenten zum Gründeln vorbeischauen.
Für mich wäre das nichts.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## marcus (18. Apr. 2005)

Hallo
erst mal danke für eure Anworten.Mmhh habe ich nicht so recht mit gerechnet,schade.Klasse euer Fachwissen,hätte mich sonst bestimmt wieder völlig ungewiss dort reingestürzt.
Na denn werd ich auf die alt bewährte Folie zurückgreifen.
Danke euch 
gruss marcus


----------



## Kurt (19. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Marcus,
nicht gleich aufgeben - da gibts noch viel darüber zu sagen und zu erfahren. Im Fachmagazin "Der Schwimmteich" Ausgabe 1-2005 ist ein sehr ausführlicher Artikel über den Bau mit Ton. Wenns Dich wirklich interessiert zumindest deren Angebote einholen und sich die Aussagen von 'älteren' Tonteichbesitzern anhören.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------

